# Talansky's Ride



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A 50cm seems really small for a guy that's 5'9". I know pros like to go a size down sometimes, but isn't he going like 2-3 sizes down? Am I missing something?

Andrew Talansky's Cannondale Super Six EVO Hi-MOD Team edition - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This is not a case of going down a size at all, not even one size. If he went up a size or two he'd have almost no seatpost left. He's on the correct sized bike, it's obvious just looking at the setup. There's nothing "uber pro" about his setup at all, nothing even remotely pro about the setup really, just average joe.










And looking at the geometry I'd say it's not out of line at all. I'm the same size and can ride either a 50 or 52.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Maybe it's a custom frame. Not uncommon for pros. When riding for Cannondale, Sagan's frames were tweaked for him. 
Contador rides a 54cm frame with a custom 56cm top tube.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmm, ok, I am 5'7-ish with fairly short legs and on every fit I have ever had (even Retul and Serrotta machine fits), I am a 52cm in both Cannondale and Specialized (and 51cm in Cervelo and Felt, etc.). Maybe his body is a little different though and I know most of us can fit more than one size, but usually it goes up for me rather than down. I was just surprised to see him on a 50cm.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Euro pros typically ride one size smaller than what poseurs like us ride so the 50 cm frame for him looks fine. I'm 5'8" and have always used 52 on Cannondale road frames, including my latest.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

zosocane said:


> Euro pros typically ride one size smaller than what poseurs like us ride so the 50 cm frame for him looks like. I'm 5'8" and have always used 52 on Cannondale road frames, including my latest.


Nice bike. How do you like it?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Nice bike. How do you like it?


My maiden voyage was today. I still need a few more rides to give you a more complete review, but my immediate sensations about the frame are feathery light and snappy. As pictured it's 15.02 pounds (weighed at LBS). I will supplement this thread with more analysis after a few more rides. I will say this: aesthetically it's the prettiest Cannondale frame I've owned since the Lampre-Caffita Classic nude aluminum-and-black Six13.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

zosocane said:


> My maiden voyage was today. I still need a few more rides to give you a more complete review, but my immediate sensations about the frame are feathery light and snappy. As pictured it's 15.02 pounds (weighed at LBS). I will supplement this thread with more analysis after a few more rides. I will say this: aesthetically it's the prettiest Cannondale frame I've owned since the Lampre-Caffita Classic nude aluminum-and-black Six13.


Thanks, it sounds like a great bike. I look forward to reading more. I am particularly interested in hearing about comparisions to your 2014 Evo HM.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

It's refreshing to a see a pro cyclist using a normal riding position.

Side note; have Cannondale's traditional geo road bikes gotten significantly taller with the 2016 redesigns on the Evo and new CAAD 12? Looking at the 2016 range for the Evo or CAAD 12 the seat tube lengths seem pretty long compared to the previous Evo & CAAD 10 measurements. I know I would be moving down a size for sure from my current Cannondale just based on stack & reach and standover from the new line.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

SwimCycle09 said:


> It's refreshing to a see a pro cyclist using a normal riding position.
> 
> Side note; have Cannondale's traditional geo road bikes gotten significantly taller with the 2016 redesigns on the Evo and new CAAD 12? Looking at the 2016 range for the Evo or CAAD 12 the seat tube lengths seem pretty long compared to the previous Evo & CAAD 10 measurements. I know I would be moving down a size for sure from my current Cannondale just based on stack & reach and standover from the new line.


The geometry has changed just a little. For example, I ride a 58cm evo. On the new evo hi mod and caad12, the reach of the frame is identical and the stack is 0.7cm higher.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's interesting that Simon Clarke is pretty much the same height as Talansky, but chooses to ride a 52cm:

Simon Clarke's Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-Mod | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Check out this newly-published video from Cannondale racer Jack Bauer riding on his 2016 Evo Hi-Mod around Girona. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rk95iXTEhE


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks, it sounds like a great bike. I look forward to reading more. I am particularly interested in hearing about comparisions to your 2014 Evo HM.


So I've put about 3 weeks of riding into the 2016 Evo HM. Here goes, and I'm trying to be as objective as possible in my observations:

Pros: 

1. The 2016 is even lighter than my 2014, and thus very, very responsive. With Keo pedals, cage and aero wheels, my 52-cm ride weighs a ridiculous 15.02 pounds. The bike reminds me of some of the super-light Italian bikes on the market that I've ridden, like the Pinarello Dogma and the Wilier Cento. Like the 2014 Evo, the 2016 is vertically stiff so when you're climbing, your power on the pedals pushes you forward -- no wasted energy. 

2. The biggest difference to the 2014 is that the front profile of the 2016 is more narrow, meaning narrower fork, narrower headtube, narrower post, etc. Not sure if this means I'm truly more aero, but I honestly feel quicker when I'm tucked in a descent. 

3. Aesthetically, it's the prettiest Cannondale I've had since the 2006 Six13 nude aluminum. Today a rider (he's been at it a long time) came up to me and said I am riding the nicest-looking bike in our local peloton -- coming from him and knowing how large our group is, it says a lot. Also, the finish of the bike is really outstanding. Far better quality than the finish on my previous Cannondales.

4. Smoother. Today I rode over a long patch of pavers in a swanky neighborhood and I was wondering whether the Cannondale race team will need the Synapse for Flanders and Roubaix. This bike is smooth on the rough.

Con: 

1. With the lightness, some stiffness has been sacrificed, and I don't really feel any difference with Cannondale's claim that the bottom bracket area on the 2016 has been stiffened by a claimed 11% compared to the 2014. At the end of the day, 11% is likely not going to be noticed. I do notice the lack of "Cannondale stiffness" when i'm descending. To be clear, the bike is very comfortable and you're in control, but I don't get that same feeling of legendary aluminum-like rigidity at 40 mph going downhill like I did on my 2011 all-carbon SuperSix Hi-Mod or especially my semi-carbon SystemSix. I suspect the 2018 version of the SuperSix Evo will get bulked up some more to get some of that criterium stiffness back, because I can't see how they can make this frame any 'friggin lighter!

Bottom line: 

incredibly light and nimble, more aero, nicer looking, superb finish, comfortable, great for climbing, but could use a little more stiffness. All in all it's a terrific bike.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

SwimCycle09 said:


> Side note; Looking at the 2016 range for the Evo or CAAD 12 the seat tube lengths seem pretty long compared to the previous Evo & CAAD 10 measurements.


The seat tubes are around the same size as previous EVO & CAAD10. They just switched from measuring from BB to top of TOP tube (like previous years) to measuring from BB to top of SEAT tube. This measurement results in an added 2-3cm.


----------

